# MEET BEAU PEEP aka... bo-bo (picture)



## Jumberlina (Apr 8, 2008)

bo-bo is such an amazing horse.


----------



## spottedhorse (Mar 13, 2012)

That piccy is tiny :laugh: but Im sure Bo bo is beautiful (will have a look when I have put my lenses back in)


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

Click on the tiny pic it gets bigger.


----------



## spottedhorse (Mar 13, 2012)

lol, didn't realise you could do that.


----------

